# I have a question please



## rocky (Apr 2, 2011)

hi, I'm new to this forum. I have a question about brushing a maltese please. I brush my malt once a day, I use the thinnest comb first, then the medium, and I use the finest one on the ears and face. there are hair stranges that come with the combs. Is that normal? or will that prevent his hair to grow full coat? I tried to brush him very light and not to pull his hair hard to the stranges dont' break off, but I still get lots of his hair sticking on the combs. Thank you.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You need to brush first and run a fine/medium greyhound-style comb through after. You are probably pulling out a lot of hair the way you are doing it.


----------



## rocky (Apr 2, 2011)

thanks, Jmm. I sure pull a bundle of hair out of rocky everyday although I've been very careful with my brushing strokes. As his hair getting longer, I found that it's easier to get matted and its harder to detangle them. I did use the thinnest metal pin brush to comb him so to get the whole coat strai out w.o. breaking alot of hair, then I use the med one, that's when I find tangles and that's when hair comes out. I spent lots of time to detangle small matts everyday. it's so time consuming. But he looks cuter and cuter everyday as his hair gets longer


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Be sure that you don't brush or comb his hair dry - it will tend to break a lot. Spray on a leave in conditioner or detangler before you brush and it should help a lot with the matts too.


----------



## rocky (Apr 2, 2011)

thanks, Snowbody. I've been brushing him dry. I will get the conditioner and spray before I brush now.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Do you know the difference between a brush and a comb. Use a Madan pin brush after spritzing the coat. Then go through with a fine/coarse greyhound-style metal come to ensure no knots. If you are yanking out coat, you are not doing it right.


----------



## rocky (Apr 2, 2011)

I use this first: BOUNCE 1018085 Bounce(tm) Pin Head Brush for Long Hair Breeds.
Bounce&#153 Pin Head Brush for Long Hair Breeds - Grooming - Dog - PetSmart

then I use this:*Bounce™ Comb Head for Medium to Long Hair Breeds* 
Bounce&#153 Comb Head for Medium to Long Hair Breeds - Grooming - Dog - PetSmart

then I use this:*BOUNCE 1018085* Bounce(tm) Flea Comb Head Helps control mild flea infestations For use with the Bounce grooming .
Bounce&#153 Flea Comb Head - Grooming - Dog - PetSmart

Hope moderators wont flag me for attaching the link but I don't know how to attach pictures of the combs/brushes. 
Please let me know if I use the right tools. 
Thank you....


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You can't buy quality brushes and combs at petsmart. The brush you are using has balls on the end which yanks out coat. You need to purchase a Madan pin brush and either a Madan, Chris Christensen, or Original Greyhound brand comb. Madan has a small face comb I like.


----------



## rocky (Apr 2, 2011)

I see.....that is very informative! thank you very much, jmm. I'll go get a new one tomorrow.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

It takes time to learn how to groom Maltese properly. Here is a link to Madan Brushes. You will want the purple or dark blue brush. It is softer and doesn't pull the coat as much. 
Madan Brush

Here is another vender with brushes and other Maltese goodies.
http://www.laineeltd.com/cgi-bin/la...e=Brushes.html?pg_image=Brushes&cat_image=pin

http://www.showoffproducts.com/index.php/madan-brushes.html

It has combs on there too. 

This is a member that sells them too. [email protected]

Have fun with your little Maltese.


----------



## rocky (Apr 2, 2011)

aww....thanks, Tina. that is awesome. I'm getting better at brushing the little guy. I never had a maltese ever and I just adopted that lil guy so there are so much to learn )


----------

